# Flex: Scheduled block not allowing me to check same-day blocks



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I updated the calendar in the app to indicate the days and times I’d like to deliver. I finally got a scheduled block for next Thursday. Prior to this, I had been able to check for blocks the same day. If I attempt to check for same-day blocks now, instead of getting a "no block is available for today" message, I get the scheduled block information one week away.

Does this mean I can’t check for available blocks today, tomorrow, etc. until I complete the scheduled block?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It means they're all full


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> It means they're all full


I wanted to make sure because I didn't get the standard, explicit message that blocks weren't available.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Does this mean I can't check for available blocks today, tomorrow, etc. until I complete the scheduled block?


You can check at 10pm, even if you have a block (or more) scheduled at some future date.
If anything is available, you CAN pick it up if the little orange bar that reads
"schedule delivery blocks" or something like that (it varys) is showing at 10pm.
This is will appear above the "update my availability" caption at the bottom of the home screen.

Half the blocks I do are picked up this way with the one or two that I sometimes
have prescheduled already appearing in the calendar. I would try it and see.

They go quick, though....like in a few seconds. So when that second orange bar
is gone, then you missed out. At that point (like 22:00:15 sec.) there's nothing left.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> I updated the calendar in the app to indicate the days and times I'd like to deliver. I finally got a scheduled block for next Thursday. Prior to this, I had been able to check for blocks the same day. If I attempt to check for same-day blocks now, instead of getting a "no block is available for today" message, I get the scheduled block information one week away.
> 
> Does this mean I can't check for available blocks today, tomorrow, etc. until I complete the scheduled block?


 That doesn't mean anything but showing your next scheduled delivery. You'll still get push notifications and be able to see available blocks if/when they open. That's just the home screen and if no scheduled blocks it will look like you expect. If scheduled they will display the next block you have on your schedule. Keep in mind the app logs you out after 2 hours of inactivity and if you're not logged in, I don't believe you receive the push notifications? I don't know that 100% but seems to be my experience.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> It means they're all full


It really means they're "awful" 

(too corny to pass it up)


----------



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

I have a question. When you schedule blocks lets say you set your time for 8 hours. If they schedule you a block will you get the 8 hours or will they say maybe give you 4 out of the 8 hours you have set up for that day?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

kingmartin06 said:


> I have a question. When you schedule blocks lets say you set your time for 8 hours. If they schedule you a block will you get the 8 hours or will they say maybe give you 4 out of the 8 hours you have set up for that day?


 I believe you will only get scheduled one 4 hour block per day no matter how many hours you set for your availability. Someone can correct me if i'm wrong.


----------

